# Lilypad Vs allitersonance



## Noctowl (Feb 23, 2015)

> 2vs2 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> ...


This is a switch battle. :)

*Lilypad's active squad:*
Bumblethree (f) Combee [Honey gather]
闇 (Yami) (m) Poochyena [Quick feet]
Cyndarella (f) Cyndaquil [Blaze] Holding a charcoal.
Rex (m) Meowth [technician]
Mabus (m) Mareep [Static]
Corpolub (f) Luvdisc [Hydration]
Prince (m) Furfrou [Fur coat]

*allitersonance's active squad:*
Mewtwo (m) Abra [Synchronise] Holding a lucky egg.
Needle (f) Zorua [illusion] Holding a lucky egg.
Sock (m) Dratini [Shed skin] Holding a lucky egg.
Juliette (f) Croagunk [Anticipation] Holding an expert belt.
Gekota (m) Froakie [Protean] Holding a lucky egg.
Ryouko (f) Ralts [Synchronize] Holding a lucky egg.

The flipping of the coin demands that:

allitersonance sends out first
Lilypad then sends out and commands
allitersonance then commands
and I ref after cooking all these eggs.


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Lillypad Vs allitersonance*

No default has been set for test battles yet, but this should be a switch battle.

I'll start with Juliette the croagunk.


----------



## Herbe (Feb 26, 2015)

Small thing - my Prince is wearing a Silk Scarf.

Also, I'd bet my boots that's a Zorua!

*Cynderella,* let's test that theory. Set up a *Sunny Day,* but if you're taunted, go for a *Flame Charge.* Next, give her a *Will-o-Wisp*, and a *Flame Burst* if you're taunted. Next, if she's a Zorua (_gasp!_) and you know it, go for *Double Kick,* otherwise *Double Team* for everything else or *Flame Charge* if taunted.

*Sunny Day/Flame Charge~Will-o-Wisp/Flame Burst~Double Kick/Flame Charge/Double Team*


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't want your boots, they probably smell ; ;

No need to keep up the lack of illusion, Juliette, so let's start with a medium substitute. Then bulldoze and rain dance.

*Substitute (medium) ~ Bulldoze ~ Rain Dance*

Incidentally, the battle has been put in the database for you so normally you should link it... but, _cough_, I changed my party after this thread started but before the battle was entered into it. Changing that is going to matter when it comes to exp. None of your concern for now, though, Noctowl. (But, mods, I've set up my party to match the initial conditions of this match.)


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 26, 2015)

It was a quiet day in the ASB central stadium. No one really visited the old place anymore, except for those who tested the new referees. The new ref in question was sitting on the edge of the rectangle, waiting for the two opponents to appear. When allitersonance and Lilypad finally arived, the ref made a little squeak, and waved a flag nervously. Allitersonance smiled as they threw their Pokemon, releasing a small frog, who chittered a little and looked up at the sky. Lilypad looked at the Croagunk thoughtfully, and then threw her own Pokeball. The Cyndaquil who was inside sniffed the air, and then tilted her head at the opponent.




*Round 1*

*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Giggling a little to itself.
Commands: _Substitute~Bulldoze~Rain dance_

*Lilypad*

Cyndarella (F) Blaze (charcoal)
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Is that a real Croagunk?
Commands: _Sunny day~ Will-o-wisp~Double team_


Cyndarella looks at her opponent curiously. Her trainer said it was a Zoura...it must be one! Her eyes widened. She had better make this battle count then! She looked to the sky and began to chant, sacred words escaping from her mouth and turning into hot air. The Gods listened to her plea for hot weather, and soon the arena became incredibly warm.

Juilette was not happy with these turn of events. She was used t the warm and damp of the swamps in Sinnoh. She knew that she would probably take a fire attack to the face at some point, and she did not want to face that right now. She blew up a cloud of dust, and using her life force, shaped it into another mini Croagunk. She smiled at her work; this should keep any nasty attacks away.

Cyndarella looked at her trainer with a puzzled look. Which one was she supposed to aim these flames at? Was this a trick? She spat out small flames regardless, only to watch the doppelgänger jump in the way, almost like how a goalie jumps into the ball. The flames bounce off the dusty doppelgänger harmlessly, and Cyndarella curses the ground the frog steps on. The Croagunk charges forward suddenly, and then stomps on the ground, sending it shaking a little. Cyndrella gave a little squeak as she trips over, bumping her soft body against the ground several times before being able to right herself.

The Cyndaquil shudders. She does not want to be hit by one of those again! She dashes around, slightly slower than normal due to her bruised legs, and manages to make four clones of herself. She looks at them proudly, and then over to the frog, who is doing some chanting of her own. She then begins to dance, clapping her hands as several grey clouds gather in the sky. There is a rumble of thunder, and then suddenly it begins to rain! Cyndarella squeaks as she tries to dodge the rain drops, her flames flickering in protest at the weather. Unfortunately, the clones are not so lucky, as the rain causes them to flicker out of existence. 

*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 85% (substitute: 15% hp)
Energy: 83%
Status: Dancing in the rain!
Commands: _Substitute~Bulldoze~Rain dance_

*Lilypad*

Cyndarella (F) Blaze (charcoal)
Health: 89% 
Energy: 90%
Status: That horrible, not nice cheating little...  -1 speed
Commands: _Sunny day~ Will-o-wisp~Double team_


Notes:
Cynadquil out speeds Croagunk (60>50)
It is raining (8 actions remaining)
I took 'average speed' in the description for double team to be the median. I am not too sure how double team works in relation to speed, so if I am wrong let me know.
In terms of lowering speed, I have 5 speed taken off every time speed is lowered. Hope that is ok.
Rain dance removes clones, right? I have seen it in some reffings.
Sorry about the database, I think I added it too late and messed it up. :/

Cyndaquil's sprite isn't working and I dont know why.

Allitersonance to command.

Calculations:

Sunny day: 5% energy 
Will-o-wisp:3% energy
Double team: 4 clones: 4 energy.

Substitute: 15% health 8% energy
Bulldoze: 11% damage 4% energy
Rain dance: 5% energy


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 26, 2015)

Cyndaquil is spelled with one l, so the sprite isn't working.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 26, 2015)

pathos said:


> Cyndaquil is spelled with one l, so the sprite isn't working.


Yeah, I spelt it like that. Let me double check though.


----------



## Herbe (Feb 26, 2015)

The bottom one is two l's. Also, make sure there's not any space between spritetagthingy]Cyndaquil[/spritetagthingy. Spaces will make it not work.


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 26, 2015)

±10 points of speed is standard for every stage, some refs do ±15 to make speed stages more impactful.  Rain dance destroys   clones, yes - the principle is that, if anything  either damages or   hits only the user, all clones are destroyed, and if  anything goes   through a clone, that clone is destroyed. It includes  rain. Make sure   to include things like stat changes in the end stats summary.


...works for me. In general,  you should look over your post for   misspellings and the like which will  usually solve problems with forum   bbcode. You misspelled zorua too, and consistently misspell Cynderella wait no that's Lilypad who's doing that.

At 60 speed four clones is fine, since it hasn't been standardised yet. I   do one clone minimum, then another clone for every 15 points of speed   the user has, but different refs might have slightly different scales.

Hm,  do ref examinees add it themselves? I guess you can just redo it,   then,  as long as Lilypad hasn't changed her team; close the battle as a   tie  before anything happened, then  re-input the battle and proceed  as  normal.

There aren't really  specific requirements for the prose of reffing as   long as it's clear,  but in your descriptions you should always keep in   mind what each move  does and how it'll interact with the arena. If you   describe rain falling  from the sky, you've implicitly decided that  this  is an open-roof  stadium, for example; at some point you'll  probably  ref a more standard  indoors battle. Sunny day could be better  described  by actually mentioning the sun. Will-o-wisp looks more like a  small  ghostly blue fireball. You can click through on any move name to  see the  full description of what it looks like.

You should also keep basic writing  rules in mind. Decide  whether  you're going to use past or present tense  for the battle and  stick  with it.

Sunny day and will-o-wisp should cost 1% less  energy under the DEG due   to STAB (and if you're deliberately deviating  from the DEG for   ideological reasons you should be justifying it in your  post). The DEG   also reduces damage for anti-STAB, although I and many  refs do not.

Be aware that I might poke you to justify  calculations at any time. A   ref uses a calculator as a time-saver, not  as a replacement for   understanding the math.

--

Anyway,  Juliette, that round went precisely as we expected. So, let's   focus  punch until the action after your substitute is destroyed, at   which  point, toxic. If toxic has already poisoned the cyndaquil, or if  she's underground,  bulldoze.

Focus Punch ~ Focus Punch / Toxic ~ Focus Punch / Toxic / Bulldoze


----------



## Herbe (Feb 27, 2015)

*quietly edits Cyndarellas name in the dB*

What, _me?_ Spell _my own pokemon's_ name wrong? Never.

Besides Cynderella makes more sense.

Remember, Cynderella? That was always your name!

Okay commands time.

Dangit! I was wrong, it's probably not a Zorua.

But Idea!

We're going to *Rest*, and then *spam Sleep Talk.* That should make you feel better!

*Rest~Sleep Talk~Sleep Talk*


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 27, 2015)

*Round 2*

*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 85% (substitute: 15% hp)
Energy: 83%
Status: Dancing in the rain!
Commands: _Focus punch~Focus punch~Focus punch_

*Lilypad*

Cynderella  (F) Blaze (charcoal)
Health: 89% 
Energy: 90%
Status: That horrible, not nice cheating little...  -1 speed
Commands: _Rest~ Sleep talk~Sleep talk_

Cynderella lay down and closed her eyes, healing energy surrounding her. Several snoring sounds sounded from her tiny mouth, while the Croagunk watched carefully. Juliette's arm glowed brightly with an intense fighting energy, and she laughed a little as she smacked her fist against the Cyndaquil's face, the impact throwing the Pokemon back several feet.

The Cyndaquil mumbled to herself nervously. The mumbling continued, turning into chanting as the sun rose above the clouds. The rain that was pouring over the arena slowed and then stopped. Juliette was not happy with the turn of events, and retaliated by punching the Cyndaquil yet again. Cyndarella gave out a little squeak, but did not move, still sound asleep. Her mouth suddenly opened after a few moments of mumbling, and out burst an intense blue flame. The flame floated towards Juliette, but yet again was blocked by the substitute, who laughed along with Juliette as another punch was sent Cyndarella's way. 


*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 85% (substitute: 15% hp)
Energy: 59%
Status: Giggling insanely.
Commands: _Focus punch~Focus punch~Focus punch_

*Lilypad*

Cynderella  (F) Blaze (charcoal)
Health: 60 (capped)% 
Energy: 77%
Status: Snoring like a baby (wakes up next round) -1 speed
Commands: _Rest~ Sleep talk(sunny day)~Sleep talk(will-o-wisp)_

Notes: 

It is sunny (8 actions remaining)
The database description for rest isn't particularly clear on how it works. So I have done it like this: The Pokemon is forced to sleep for 3 actions, and the energy cost is half the health it has gained. Probably not right but there we go.

This is quite short, I am sorry about that.
Lilypad to command next.

*Calculations:*
Focus punch: 18%
Energy: 8%

Rest (healed 11%, cost 6% energy)
Sunny day: 4% energy
Will-o-wisp: 3% energy


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll give more in-depth critique when it's my turn to post commands, but for now, in a test battle you should always be showing the damage and energy associated with each action.

When a pokemon's damage taken would have exceeded the damage cap, this is always indicated, e.g. "Health: 60% (capped)".

Rest's three-action duration includes the action that rest was used on. Cyndaquil should be waking up in time to move next action. This is can be indicated by something like "resting (0 more actions)" or by having her wake up at the end of this round.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah, I will add my calcs back then. I remember adding them in my last ref test battle and being told not to I think.

Damage inflicted? I don't quite understand this. Since rest happened before focus punch, I gathered that I would just be taking 40% off, as the damage in total I got from the three focus punches was over 40%. I have edited it, anyway.


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 27, 2015)

No, 40% taken off is correct, my brain just had a circuit flipped wrong.

Anyway, I also wanted to know how you were doing rest, but in any case, generally it's that 1/3 of the total health to be regained is healed over each action, rather than all at once; some refs choose to heal the whole thing on the first action though. Energy is lost on the same action that the health is regained.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, I was intending for it to go punch-rest heals 1/3-punch-rest heals 1/3-punch-rest heals 1/3, so it would heal most of the damage.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 2, 2015)

Ah, no, that's not how it works. The amount of health you had when you used the move rest is what is used to calculate how much you heal, but the healing and energy cost are spread over three actions. So if you had 89 health when you used rest, you'd heal 11 health spread out over three actions, ignoring how much damage you take while resting. If you have 10 health when you use the move, you'll gain 90 health over three actions, but only 30 per action so if I can do 40+ damage in one action you'd still faint.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm tired and lazy and I want to break your substitute.

*Fire Pledge* to high heavens, Cynderella. First action Sub is broken (which should be third action) *Will-o-wisp *if you can burn her with it, *Fire Pledge* if not (you're taunted or something) , and *Double Team* if you can't hit her.

*Fire Pledge/Will-o-Wisp/Double Team~Fire Pledge/Will-o-Wisp/Double Team~Fire Pledge/Will-o-Wisp/Double Team*


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 4, 2015)

It's amusing that sleep talk only called moves that Cynderella managed to use within the first three actions, but just in case, despite what I've been pushing for, it doesn't work like that yet. Any move in the movepool is up for grabs.

Sleep talk (and metronome and assist, basically moves that make other moves happen) generally cost a little more than the move they call, I do 1%. So a sleep talked sunny day would be 5% while a normal one would be 4%. Since you didn't correct the energy cost in the first round, it comes out to roughly the same anyway, but you should note that if it comes up again.

Your prose is rather subpar, to be honest. A lot of refs don't put that much effort into it but it still should be reasonably interesting. A good guideline is usually at least one paragraph per action (time-wise, so three paragraphs for a simple reffing, more if there's something interesting to say). This past round was a little more repetitive so most refs would slack off on the in-depth descriptions by now, but you never had in-depth descriptions in the first place. If I didn't know the commands and could only look at your prose, what are the chances that I'd know Juliette was using focus punch on the second and third actions, rather than her other numerous punching moves?

Prose in ASB isn't the same as prose in any other type of fight scene. A total of six actions, which can be as brief as a quick attack, are exchanged, and need to be described well enough to put some meat into your post. So at least the first time a move is used, you should be putting some detail into it. Focus punch isn't just watch -> fist glows -> punch. It's one of the strongest attacks pokemon can have access to, on par with hyper beam. The progression is taking a moment to charge up, and then a massive release of power. You don't have to beautifully describe how the tension builds up and then explodes in Cynderella's face or anything, but it should be noticeably different than drain punch or power-up punch.

If you need to apologise for how short the reffing is - well, it's not the best guideline, but you should maybe consider that the reffing could be improved.

In the future, if the database isn't clear about something, or if you are confused about anything, you should ask for clarification in the question box. Refs at all levels ask questions there, its whole purpose is to allow people to understand how a move works better so they can either ref it properly or incorporate it into their tactics. It's not a failure to ask questions; in fact, it's an expectation! If you're not a little bit confused, I'm not testing you hard enough. ...although I wasn't at fault for that one.

--

That round... didn't go quite the way we wanted, with a whole wasted focus punch, but it puts us nicely ahead either way. Let's do some more.

I don't even know what to do with your sub still up since I never expected it to make it this far, but I guess I'd better give the ref a chance to describe some new things. Alas, I don't feel like having you being burned quite yet... but let's leave it to chance this time.

Max clones, then super fang merely because why do you even have that move?? why do you have teeth?? Follow it up with a knock off if you're not burned, and a toxic if you are.

Double Team ~ Super Fang ~ Knock Off / Toxic


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 4, 2015)

*Round 3*

*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 85% (substitute: 15% hp)
Energy: 59%
Status: Giggling insanely.
Commands: _Double team~Super fang~Toxic_

*Lilypad*

Cynderella  (F) Blaze (charcoal)
Health: 60 (capped)% 
Energy: 77%
Status: Snoring like a baby (wakes up next round) -1 speed
Commands: _Fire pledge~ Fire pledge~Will-o-wisp_

Cynderella opened her eyes. She was feeling more tired now she had woken up, oddly enough. Well, it's time for payback, she thought. She then gave a cry, holding onto her charcoal as fire typed energy flowed through her body. The Croagunk in front of her was given only enough time to gulp as a huge column of fire, powered up amazingly by both the sun and the magical piece of charcoal the Cyndaquil was holding, shot up from the ground. The substitute managed to push the real Croagunk out of the way, taking the full brunt of the blast. Pieces of the substitute were now beginning to fall off, but it was still magically intact. Julliete shook herself lightly and began to dash around, producing more doppelgängers to keep her safe from such a horrible attack.

Cynderella looked at the clones, frowning. There were just so many, and they all seemed to have substitutes of their own! She made a small prayer to the Gods of luck, and started to cry to the sky once more. The real Croagunk gave a yelp, yet again pushed out of the way as the pillar of fire blazed in front of her. The substitute suddenly fell to pieces, leaving a small pile of still warm ash on the ground, and the other clones vanished with a poof. With an angry croak, Juliette hopped forwards, her mouth glowing a bright yellow as she reached out and clamped her teeth into the now squealing Cyndaquil. Cynderella squirmed and yelped as Juliette chomped down as much as she could, and then suddenly opened her mouth, leaving the small mouse Pokemon quivering on the floor. 

It seemed to take a while for Cynderella to get up, but she eventually did. Her mouth opened, slightly quivering from exhaustion, and a blue ball of fire floated slowly towards the Croagunk. Juliette yelped as the fire burned the skin on her arm. She croaked a little in response, but gagged mid croak. Cynderella looked at the frog curiously, wondering what was up. Was Juilette sick? The Croagunk then suddenly spat out a toxic combination of chemicals all over the Cynadaquil, quickly soaking into the skin before Cynderella could wipe it off.

*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 84%
Energy: 30%
Status: Oh, I am so glad that other fire didn't hit me! (Burned -3% hp each round, -3% physical damage)
Commands: _Double team~Super fang~Toxic_

*Lilypad*

Cynderella  (F) Blaze (charcoal)
Health: 29%
Energy: 68%
Status: Shivering a little. Badly poisoned (-1% this round, -2% next round) Blaze activated.-1 speed
Commands: _Fire pledge~ Fire pledge~Will-o-wisp_

*Notes*
Sunny day will last for 5 more actions.
Allitersonance to command next

*Calculations*

Fire pledge: 14% damage 3% energy

Fire pledge: 3% energy

Will-o-wisp: 3% energy

Double team:3 clones 3% energy

Fire pledge rolled a 4, which meant it hit. Sub was destroyed on second action.

Super fang: 30% damage 22% energy

Toxic: 4% energy

1% hp taken off cyndaquil due to poison

3% hp taken off Croagunk due to burn.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 4, 2015)

Burn damage is 3%/round over three actions, but Juliette was only burned for one action. She loses 1% health from the burn this round. Toxic doing 1% now is fine since damage doesn't go below 1% though.

I forgot to mention last round, but rest healing 11% health should've cost 6% energy - energy costs always round up. For the same reason, super fang costs 23% energy.

Toxic should cost 1% less from STAB if you're cheapening will-o-wisp for the same reason.

You don't describe the other clones disappearing when the fire pledge hits the right target, that's a thing that totally happens. Cynderella's blaze ability should have activated after super fang, which warrants a mention in the narrative as well as in her final status report.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 4, 2015)

> Burn: The pokémon is inflicted with a second-degree burn that constantly stings and throbs, dealing it 3% damage per round if it is not further aggravated.


Doesn't say anything about 1 per action, but I will edit it. The other things have also been edited...


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 4, 2015)

...I originally had a thing you were supposed to respond to in my first post which is why I posted without commands, but I removed it because pop quizzes are mean. I guess that means I should go ahead and command then.

Anyway, your description is a bit better now. Try to keep up at least this level.

3% per round is identical to 1% per action, because there are three actions in a round. Damage that occurs over a round is usually understood to be happening over time. When Juliette is burned, it hurts her the whole time just enough to amount to about 3% in a round, it's not that she's fine most of the time but suddenly some health gets sapped from her just because the round ends. So when a status condition affects her for only part of the round, you lower the damage accordingly.

Try to imagine what damage over a round represents. It's an abstraction of something that has been causing the pokemon pain throughout the round. So if the pokemon has only been hurting for one third of the round, what does it mean? Two thirds? Et cetera. As a referee, it's not enough to apply rules just because it says so somewhere. Think about what they mean and why they're there. (Well, that's getting into advanced ref territory, but you should still be able to apply that to basic concepts like burn damage.)

--

Right, Juliette. Looks like the random number gods have had their say, so let's not do anything too chancy this time. Venoshock, then chill and earthquake. Wake-up slap if she uses rest. Chill if your move won't hit (because protect, etc). If you've already chilled on the first action and she's not using rest or preventing you from attacking her, go ahead and use venoshock on the second action.

Venoshock / Chill / Wake-up Slap ~ Chill / Wake-up Slap / Venoshock ~ Earthquake / Chill / Wake-up Slap


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2015)

Cynderella? Cynder? I don't think this will end very well for you. I'm sorry, Cynder.

But that doesn't mean we can't try!

Alright? So, we're going to give them two *Eruptions.* Then, *detect* that Earthquake - let's see if we can make it to the next round relatively well. You're doing well, Cynderella.

*Eruption~Eruption~Detect*


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 5, 2015)

*Round 4*
*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 85%
Energy: 30%
Status: Oh, I am so glad that other fire didn't hit me! (Burned -3% hp each round, -3% physical damage)
Commands: _Venoshock~Chill~chill_

*Lilypad*

Cynderella  (F) Blaze (charcoal)
Health: 29%
Energy: 71%
Status: Shivering a little. Blaze activated. Badly poisoned (-1% this round, -2% next round) -1 speed
Commands: _Eruption~ Eruption~Detect_

Cynderella roared. A deep reservoir of power suddenly unlocked itself within her, making her glow a faint red colour. She could feel the flames inside her burning deeply with rage and anger and frustration. She knew she did not have much time left, so she had to make her last few attacks count. The flame on her back burned brightly and suddenly expanded, creating a large torrent of lava and rocks. The charcoal in her hands burned brightly, fuelling the flames that swamped the Croagunk completely. Juliette screamed and spluttered, the attack throwing her back a little. And then as soon as it happened, it was over. Juliette shivered, and stood up angrily. That little punk would pay for that! She started to gag and retch a little before spitting out an odd colour liquid. It seeped into Cynderella's bloodstream through her skin, and suddenly began to burn horribly as the toxins reacted with the poisons already coursing through her body. She whimpered and squeaked a little, but she knew that she would not give up.

Again she found a deep power within herself, though it was not as strong as before, it still burned through her like a forest fire. Again she yelled, her eyes glowing as a wave of lava coursed over the Croagunk. Juliette yet again found herself screaming a little as the lava burned through her. But soon, it was over, and seemed to be slightly less painful that the last time she had been swamped with lava. She reminded herself that the battle was to be over soon, she definitely had the advantage in this match up right now. She tried her best to relax and sit down, but found that the burn on her skin was slightly distracting her from her task. The Croagunk sighed a little, wishing that a Rawst berry was nearby, and then closed her eyes. 

Cynderella wavered a little. She didn't have much time left. Her muscles were aching all over from the bruises caused by the strong punches earlier. She looked at the Croagunk carefully. One hit to make the difference here, she thought, keeping her eyes unblinking at Juliette. The Croagunk figured that attacking would not achieve anything, and then lay down to rest. Cynderella grinned, she had survived another round! But her grin turned into a grimace when the poison began to bite. She shivered a little, and resisted the urge to throw up, only comforted slightly by the pain that Juliette seemed to be in from her burn.

*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 64%
Energy: 43%
Status: Tired. (Burned -3% hp each round, -3% physical damage)
Commands: _Venoshock~Chill~chill_

*Lilypad*

Cynderella  (F) Blaze (charcoal)
Health: 12%
Energy: 65%
Status: I will never give up!  Blaze activated. Badly poisoned (-2% this round, -3% next round) -1 speed
Commands: _Eruption~ Eruption~Detect_


*Notes*
I halved the amount of energy chill gave, as the burn and the strong attack distracted Juliette.
Sunny day will last for 2 more actions.
Lilypad to command next

*Calculations*

Eruption: 10% damage 2% energy
Venoshock: 15% damage 2% energy
Eruption: 6% damage 2% energy 
Chill: +5 energy
Detect: 2% energy 23
Chill +10 energy

Eruption round 2:
150-86= 64
6.4*1.3= 8.32
8.32/4=2.08
8.32+2.08=10.04
10.4*1.25=13
13+2=15


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 5, 2015)

I gave the command "Chill if your move won't hit (because protect, etc)," which absolutely would be triggered by detect (as well as things like dig if Juliette was using venoshock or something). Commands are allowed to be that broad, and would work as long as the opponent is doing something the pokemon can see - so if Cynderella is visible when Juliette decides whether or not to earthquake, and Cynderella is using detect, Juliette would be able to see that and change her actions accordingly. If Cynderella had been underground and used protect, meanwhile, Juliette would earthquake anyway because there'd be no way for Juliette to know that.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 5, 2015)

Would that mean detect would only cost 2% energy?


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, because it did not have to block any attacks.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2015)

Hmmm.

Darling, you've done fantastic. Let's try to get as much damage as possible in before you faint. Start with a *Toxic*, unless you're taunted, which means you should *overheat.* If you can't hit, *Smokescreen.*

If you're still awake by the second action, *endure.* Unless you're taunted, in which case *overheat.* Unless you're taunted and can't hit, in which case *smokescreen.* If you make it to the third action - _wow_ - do the same thing.

*Toxic/Overheat/Smokescreen~Endure/Overheat/Smokescreen x2*


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 5, 2015)

Now for stuff I don't expect to matter as much to Lilypad's commands.

In your "calculations" thing, you had earthquake ready to cause 14% damage... technically it's ref's discretion, but at that time you basically reffed earthquake in the usual way, just stomping on the ground and the earth shakes. The way burn is described is that it reduces physical attack damage as a penalty for _movement_, it's not a basic attack drop - so while it's going to make Juliette's punches weaker, because she has to cross the battlefield to smack her opponent, if she doesn't have to move that much, it'll affect her damage output as much as it would a special attack, i.e. little to none.

The badly poisoned status doesn't double every round, it increments by 1%, so it should be causing 3% next round (remember - that's identical to 1% per action, so if on the first action I do 11% damage, I'd expect Cynderella to faint).

Venoshock should be 16% damage (the base power is 130 when the victim is poisoned). Energy-wise, this is a trickier one - conventionally it _doesn't_ increase in energy cost when the power is increased, because the power is increased due to the _status of the opponent_. It doesn't cost more energy because the pokemon isn't putting more effort into the attack; it's a similar principle to how it doesn't cost more to use a super-effective attack than it does to use a normally effective attack.

Conversely, eruption's base damage varies due to the amount of power the user can put in at once, so its energy cost does change.

Your descriptions have improved, but, um, I notice a lot of wording feels very _familiar_ to me because (naturally) I've been consulting the database and such. Try not to copy the wording of the move descriptions, even though you're trying to convey the same thing. It's better if you try to think about what it actually looks like. Cynderella attacked my poor croagunk with a blast of rock that's so hot that it's not just glowing red/orange/yellow, but the rock has melted...! The rock explodes out of the earth (usually, since Cynderella isn't a numel or camerupt) and rains down and splatters all over Juliette's exposed skin :( :( :(. But it's also an attack that weakens when the user's stamina has gone down, so it's relatively a very small blast, probably not that impressive. Venoshock also isn't just a bit of poisonous spit or anything, it's a rather substantial amount of liquid, enough to be described as a "torrent" in the move description. Pay attention to those details, they're how refs help make battles come to life.

Anyway keep in mind that one paragraph per time-wise action is the minimum; one paragraph per _performed_ action is more standard when interesting things are happening. So, like, a paragraph for every move, generally, unless very little happens or it's repetitive or just not very interesting. You don't want to bloat your prose with too much stuff but it'll be something you'll want to work on if you want to advance past the novice rank.

You don't have to rush with reffings and whatnot... well, in most battles people do appreciate it when their refs are quick, and I do as much as anyone, but this is a test battle, meaning you want to show your best work, not your quickest. I can ref three times a day because I can basically faceplant on my keyboard and the entire post is there, but I've been at this for years, and even I make small mistakes. Feel free to take your time to make sure your calculations are correct, that you've interpreted everything correctly, that you've asked the questions you need clarification on, et cetera. Speed is only a virtue if it doesn't dip your reffing's quality below what it needs to be. This is supposed to be a learning experience, but not all learning has to take place after you've posted a round for corrections. When you start reffing for normal battlers, they're not going to be double-checking your calculations or anything, but they still should be correct.

Oh, yeah, and I'm going to grab both eruptions - walk me through how you calculated the damage there, plus indicate how much the new energy cost should be in light of my fifth paragraph. Something like _x_ base damage, times _y_ due to Modifier A, plus _z_ because Modifier B; show rounding too, of course.

I... would like this separate from your next reffing, so I'll wait for it before I issue commands.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 5, 2015)

allitersonance said:


> Now for stuff I don't expect to matter as much to Lilypad's commands.
> 
> In your "calculations" thing, you had earthquake ready to cause 14% damage... technically it's ref's discretion, but at that time you basically reffed earthquake in the usual way, just stomping on the ground and the earth shakes. The way burn is described is that it reduces physical attack damage as a penalty for _movement_, it's not a basic attack drop - so while it's going to make Juliette's punches weaker, because she has to cross the battlefield to smack her opponent, if she doesn't have to move that much, it'll affect her damage output as much as it would a special attack, i.e. little to none.
> 
> ...


I swear it did say before that the energy was doubled too...eh. I can't get anything right it seems.


> Conversely, eruption's base damage varies due to the amount of power the user can put in at once, so its energy cost does change.


Maybe I got those two moves mixed up in terms of energy changes.


> Oh, yeah, and I'm going to grab both eruptions - walk me through how you calculated the damage there, plus indicate how much the new energy cost should be in light of my fifth paragraph. Something like _x_ base damage, times _y_ due to Modifier A, plus _z_ because Modifier B; show rounding too, of course.


Eh, for erruption, the base power was:
150-amount of hp that has been removed.

So, for round 1, it was 150-71=79 base power. But then it was multiplied by 1.3 due to blaze, which brought it up to 9 damage. add in 2 damage stab, which makes 11, and then the sunny day and charcoal would make it 14 damage, which is one more than I was expecting. So I have edited it now.

This meant the damage didn't vary that much, I think, but I thought it made the most sense.
Following the calculations for the energy, this would leve the energy for the first attack being at 2, which seems quite low, and would leave the second round with the same amount of energy as well.





> I... would like this separate from your next reffing, so I'll wait for it before I issue commands.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 5, 2015)

Where did you get that calculation for the base power from?

That was one point I expected to see you ask questions on. It's not in the database but it's not the type of thing you'd expect the referee to just make up - base power for all other moves are standardised, after all. Damage and energy in general tries to be more or less consistent between refs. The database is still in its early stages and isn't complete and perfect, so sometimes information will be missing. In those cases, it's usually best to ask.

Another alternate option is that grabbing the way the move works from the games is usually reliable. In this case, you would multiply by the decimal conversion of the percentage of health left (so for the first one, 150*0.29 = 43.6). This is also what you would have found if you searched the Attacks and Abilities Guide for old rulings.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 5, 2015)

I thought it would make sense.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 5, 2015)

That isn't a justification for something as fundamental as _base power calculation_. You can use it for things like flavour, or how to interpret commands and how moves work and interact, but not for a fundamental part of the math.

"I thought it would make sense" is fine if you decide, when I thunderbolt while immersed in water surrounded by three pokemon, that the electricity hits everyone in the water (there are actually rulings on that, but refs have been reffing electricity-water interactions that way even before Negrek said so). It works if I use gust while a smokescreen is on the field, and even if I didn't intend it that way, the smokescreen gets torn apart and stops being in effect. Those are things that you would be expected to use sense to determine because they're just "these moves would interact this way because of commonly-known physics". They're _interpretations_. That's why sense works on those.

One of the major things holding you back from passing is that you're not _checking_ if your decisions are correct. As I've said, the question box is there. Use it. You're a novice so it's quite probable you don't know how everything works. That's okay as long as the final content of your reffings is correct, though. And you can bridge the gap quite easily with one simple instinct: "If I don't know how it works, I can find out."

I guess I should've done res's "this is an open-book exam" spiel at the beginning of this match. It's not impressive to not use the question box, that just means you're not using a resource you have on hand.


Okay, to go a little more in-depth with your calculation... blaze, sunny day, and STAB are all multiplicative, so 79 base power --> 7% base damage going by standard stuff, blaze is x1.3 which does bring it up to 9%, STAB does bring it up to 11%, and... sunny day is another x1.25 on that, bringing it up to 13%, and charcoal adds +2% to the final thing which means it would've been 15% going by your standards.

I personally do not round until the very end and I also use base power over ten as my base damage, so I'd actually do 7.9*1.3*1.25*1.25+2 = 18%, because I'm not a big fan of rounding error. Rounding at every step... used to be recommended, but it no longer seems to be the case.

Energy also is the base power divided by 20 (same as base damage divided by two), rounded up, plus some other modifiers described in the DEG. So with 79 bp, base energy would be 4%, and with STAB it's 3%.

Recalculate the eruptions the same as you did before, with the correct base power, and then edit your post with the correct version. When you correct your post, make sure to make everything consistent with the new and correct version too; in the end stats summary, you still say Juliette used earthquake, for example.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 5, 2015)

Uh... right, looks like you edited but not with what I was looking for.

The in-depth calculation part was using your original base power so I could compare the _process_ and show what results you should have gotten with that base power, but as I've mentioned, that's not what the base power should be.

I  have given you the correct version of the eruption base power  calculation in my post. Use it to calculate the final damage of both  eruptions, and make a post showing every step of the calculations like you did previously. Also  show how much the new energy cost should be.

Keep in mind that  blaze's description says it "effectively raises the base power of all  the Fire-type attacks this Pokémon uses by 1.3×". When you look at the  damage and energy calculation instructions in the DEG, would that  interact with anything? Is it clear how you would deal with that? _How  would you find out?_


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay there's a reason I asked you to _make a post_ with eruption calculations - I don't get notified when you edit or anything and you haven't pinged me either. Also, it gets eaten when you edit it.

I'm not actually sure where you got those calculations any more, actually.

The calculation for base damage of eruption is now in the database. Note that, in a conventional battle where pokemon start with 100% health, the percentage of health a pokemon has is identical to the fraction of health the pokemon has.

Make a new post and describe for me how the final damage and energy of the eruptions are calculated. Show your work and rationale; you don't have to show the new damage amount at every step if you don't round, as long as it's clear where all modifiers are coming from. So you'll have to identify how much health Cynderella has at the beginning of the first and second actions, so that you can show what you're supposed to multiply eruption's power by.

They should not both amount to the same final damage because venoshock was used between eruptions, meaning that Cynderella's remaining health was different both times when she used eruption.

(I guess you're totally reading this, mods. I'd suggest saying the base power and energy "varies" rather than listing it as 15% base damage, since that more accurately reflects how it's going to be used.)


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 5, 2015)

150 (29/100)/100: 4.35
stab: 5.35
Blaze: 6.955
sunny day: 8.69
Charcoal: 10.69
Rounds: 10

energy: 2%

14/100= 0.14 and then that times 150: 21
18/10= 2.1
Blaze:2.73
plus stab: 3.4125
Sunny day:  4.265625
Charcoal: 6
Round: 6
Energy: 2


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm guessing the second /100 is to convert base power to base damage; it should be dividing by ten. You ended up dividing by ten correctly for the first one but not the second. So an eruption used with 12% health will have 18 base power, or 1.8% base damage.

Cynderella should be regarded as having 14 or 13 health before the second eruption, because she hasn't taken a full round's worth of poison damage at that point. It's the start of the second action so she has taken one action's worth of poison damage. Since it's two points of damage over three actions you can decide if you think the first point of damage will happen between the first and second actions, or if it's only after the second because rounding. (Conceptually it's 0.67ish damage per action; I'd round down for between-action things here.) But the difference between 14% and 12% health could actually matter a little bit for the final damage.

Since you're keeping decimals, it's most consistent if you're not rounding until the very end. But then your calculations are rather odd - 4.35*1.25 = 5.4375 (for STAB), it looks like you just added +1. Also as you can see, the number is quite ugly already with too many decimal places, which is why I don't actually require you to show the total after every step, just say something like "*1.3*1.25*1.25 for blaze, STAB, and weather". It rounds down to the same amount in the end but keep it in mind.

It doesn't matter in the end, but conceptually, blaze should happen first (before STAB) because it's a modifier on the base damage. This helps because you're using it for your base energy calculation.

Anyway, better now. Recalculate the second eruption, and then we should be ready to move on.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 5, 2015)

I am using the google calculator for my calculations, that is probably why.

Anyway, hopefully it is fixed.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks good now. You forgot the burn damage though, so I should have 66% final health. Normally the calculations are simple, and it's just keeping track of the changes to health and energy that might cause difficulty, so try not to forget.

I also mentioned that venoshock on poison is 130 base power so with STAB that's 16%, I think you missed the change.

But we can keep going now. After all that, I feel like something simple, so...

Chill ~ Earthquake ~ Chill


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 6, 2015)

*Round 5*
*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 69%
Energy: 43%
Status: Tired. (Burned -3% hp each round, -3% physical damage)
Commands: _ Chill~Earthquake~chill_

*Lilypad*

Cynderella  (F) Blaze (charcoal)
Health: 12%
Energy: 65%
Status: I will never give up!  Blaze activated. Badly poisoned (-2% this round, -3% next round) -1 speed
Commands: _Toxic~ Endure~Endure_

Cynderella's flame on the back of her body burned a strange purple colour as she began to collect toxins from her body. The Croagunk sat down and watched with interest, not even flinching as the toxic chemicals were spat on her body. She grinned and rubbed the toxic into her body, as if to show off her immunity to the poisons. The Cyndaquil felt a pain in her gut that reminded her all too well of the fact that she was not immune at all. She sighed and then glared at the Crogunk, who was just..well, chilling on the grass.

Cynderella knew that the chilling wasn't to last. This was a battle, after all, and one attack could mean the difference between life and...well, fainting. Her body glowed a faint blue colour, and she began to tense her body. The Croagunk frowned a little, knowing that her attack would not faint the little blighter, but she still stomped firmly on the ground, sending seismic waves of ground energy flowing towards the little blue mouse Pokemon. Cracks in the ground began to form, making scars in the landscape. Cynderella squeaked and wailed, the super effective attack knocking her over and taking pretty much the last of the wind out of her sails. When it was over, she had a few seconds to ponder about the battle before the pain of the poison was too much for her.


*Round 5*
*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 64%
Energy: 48%
Status: I did it! (Burned -1% hp each action, -3% physical damage)
Commands: _ Chill~Earthquake_

*Lilypad*

Cynderella  (F) Blaze (charcoal)
Health: 0%
Energy: 52%
Status: Knocked out!
Commands: _Toxic~ Endure_

*Calculations*:
Toxic: 4% energy
Chill: 10 energy
Poison:1
Burn: 1%

Endure: poison took off 1 damage. 11 hp
11-17= -6 +2 (base energy)=8
Earthquake: would have done 17% damage, 5% energy
Poison: 1
Burn: 1

*Notes*:
The weather is now clear.
Toxic has no effect on poison types.
 Lilypad needs to send a Pokemon out now. allitersonance commands next.


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 6, 2015)

Since I was supposed to be at 66% health at the end of last round due to burn damage, it should be 64% now.

I attacked last, last round, so I'll be attacking first this round after Lilypad sends out.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 6, 2015)

Ok, I will fix that.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 6, 2015)

_*FACEPALM OF DOOM ABOUT STUPID TOXIC AAAAA*_

ARGH *Yami* let's try to do our best. Sorry baby, I'm sendin ya out in a lopsided battle, but you'll do good, I promise.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 6, 2015)

If we can't win we can still send a ton of confusing and challenging stuff to Noctowl in the process! _Muhuahuahuahua!_ Because that's what we're here for, right?


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 6, 2015)

I actually wouldn't mind seeing you in more test battles, Lilypad. You bring up a lot of interesting situations.

Noctowl, I think you forgot to fix the thing you mentioned. Usually it's expected when you acknowledge something has to be fixed, that it'll be fixed promptly; unless you expect a long delay, it's better to wait until you have the opportunity to fix it before you comment on it being fixed. Have it fixed for this round.

Anyway, remember to take your time and ask questions when something isn't clear.

--

Now for our opening move...

Let's start with a toxic to get our blood pumping, unless Yami uses protect, in which case, use nasty plot.

For the second and third actions, toxic if it was blocked last action, unless it is being blocked again, in which case, chill. Otherwise, drain punch and then sludge wave. If he is blocking your damaging attacks with anything other than substitute, also chill.

Toxic / Nasty Plot ~ Toxic / Chill / Drain Punch ~ Toxic / Chill / Sludge Wave


----------



## Herbe (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks! Its really not about the win/lose in test battles; I get money either way, and the whole point is to throw weird stuff at the test ref so they can be prepared if they find it in any other battles.

Speaking of interesting situations...

Alrighty Yami, we're going to start out with a nice, big *Yawn.* Then, make a *large substitute.* After that, use *Nightmare*, or *Chill* if he somehow woke up by then.

*Yawn~Substitute(large)~Nightmare/Chill*


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 8, 2015)

*Round 6*

After a little fumbling around from the ref, Lilypad threw her next Pokeball. Out of the Pokeball flashed a small grey dog, who barked happily and looked at his opponent curiously. Juliette sighed, flagging a little in terms of energy, but was ready to do her best to squash this new opponent.

*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 64%
Energy: 48%
Status: I did it!
_ Burned (-1% hp each action, -3% physical damage)_
Commands: _ Toxic~Drain punch~Sludge wave_

*Lilypad*

 闇 (Yami) (m) Quick feet
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Wagging his tail.
Commands: _Yawn~ Substitute (20%)~Chill_

The newly sent out Pokemon looked at his opponent curiously. What a cute little frog! Maybe he should go play with it! The Croagunk seemed less than pleased to see another opponent, especially considering how tired she was feeling. She concentrated on collecting toxic chemicals from her body, storing the vile tasting chemicals in her mouth. She seemed to swirl the chemicals around in her mouth for a few seconds, before spitting them on the small grey dog in front of her.

Yami yelped a little as the toxic chemicals burned through his skin. It would take a while for the poison to skin in, but the Poochyena knew it would get very painful, very fast. He did not want more of that coming from the frog, no way! The little dog took in all the little details of the frog, the burn on her arm...the slight scorches...and worked out that Juliette could probably do with a nap. Just thinking about napping brought on a yawn from the little grey dog, which infuriated the Croagunk, who was watching. How dare he have the nerve to go around and yawn like that..especially when he had just been sent out! The frog fumed, but then found herself yawning as well. Juliette figured that if her opponent was yawning  already...she could get away with a little break too. She suddenly winced at the pain in her arm. She was getting very sick of her burn...

It seemed that the poison had just begun to kick in in Yami's small body. His muscles began to expand, feeling stronger than ever before despite the poison. Yami suddenly felt amazingly more agile! 

He was quick enough to suddenly gather together blades of grass and other small materials, and combined them together to make a double. He looked at his little pile of materials and sighed. It was great... but it needed something more.

He breathed some of his life force into the double, which rose from the ground and began barking as well. Yami smiled, it was nice to have some company!

Juliette looked at the two dogs with frustration. She was feeling so tired all of a sudden, and now she has to battle two dogs? Inside she knew that one was a fake, but she decided to fuel her frustration into the fighting type energy that was gathering on her fist. She tried to race up to one of the dogs, stumbling a little as her burn throbbed at the movement, and punched at the grey animal in front of her. She cursed as blades of grass and ash fell off the Poochyena she hit, but still felt relieved at the life force she managed to steal from the substitute. Her relief turned into a strange exhaustion, and she collapsed to the ground, snoring peacefully.

Yami looked at his opponent with a very goofy smile. Was it done? Did he win yet? He looked at his master, wagging his tail, only for Lilypad to shake her head. His tail sagged a little, but he guessed it was almost too easy anyway. He was a little confused by his next commands though...nightmare? What was that? He started trying to make menacing faces at his now sleeping opponent, but it seemed to not do anything, apart from making his double laugh at him. 

His opponent slumbered before him, muttering a little, but not doing much else. She rolled over, and then scratched at her burn while mumbling, feeling the pain even through her dreams. At long last, Yami felt the bite of the poison through his stomach, but it only seemed like a little prickle of pain.


*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 67%
Energy: 42%
Status: Zzzz 
_Asleep (severe)  
Burned (-1% hp each action, -3% physical damage)_
Commands: _ Toxic~Drain punch~Asleep_

*Lilypad*

 闇 (Yami) (m) Quick feet
Health: 79%
Energy: 86%
Status: Playing with his double. 
_Quick feet activated. Has 52 base speed.
Has a substitute: 8% hp 
Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% next round)_
Commands: _Yawn~ Substitute (20%)~Chill_

*Notes*
I checked; Poochyena does not learn nightmare. 
Lilypad, you are up next.

*Calculations:*
_Action 1
Toxic:3% energy
Yawn: 4% energy
Burn: -1%
Due to quick feet, Yami now out speeds Juliette

Action 2

Substitute: 20% health, 10% energy
Drain punch: 7% base power:
                    : Stab:8.75
                    :Effectiveness: 13
                    Burn takes 3% off, belt adds 2%: 12
                   3% energy

Sub is at 6% health
Heals 6%

Burn -1

Juliette sleeps.

Action 3:

Sleep rolled 86, needs to be over 95 to wake this action.

No nightmare.

Juliette sleeps.

Burn -1
Poison -1_


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 8, 2015)

The poochyena's commands were to chill _if Juliette is awake_, so he wouldn't actually chill for not having any other options. If you decide Juliette doesn't chill during her sleeping action (which is more correct given command wording, though this is a situation where technically you do either), poochyena chilling isn't particularly consistent either. The default action is "do nothing", which is exactly as it sounds.

The move summary in the end stats normally describes what actually happened; rather than the final "sludge wave" it's better to have something like "nothing" or "asleep" to show it never happened. That way anyone scanning at the end will understand what occurred this round at a glance. If an ability is activated, it should also be in the end stats. I'd also put when an ability was activated in the "notes" section (since you won't have your calculations section outside a test battle).

The substitute only lost health from the drain punch, so 20-12 = 8% health.

Toxic should cost 3% energy, not 6% - you've calculated this before so no need to go over that, I guess.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok, I think everything has been fixed up.


----------



## Herbe (Mar 8, 2015)

Good job, Yami! Sorry for giving you something you didn't know, but it's kinda my job in this battle :/

Let's try something new! 

*Dig* down first action, then *wait a bit and dig Up, and Body Slam while you do.* After that, you'll be tuckered out, so you can just *do nothing.*

*Dig (down) ~ Wait and Dig (up)+ Body Slam ~ nothing*


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 9, 2015)

Let's just chill until you wake up. 

When and if you're awake:

First or second actions, if Yami can't be seen and/or is underground, earthquake. If you do see Yami, venoshock.

On the third action, bulldoze if the sub is gone and make your own large substitute otherwise.

Chill / Earthquake / Venoshock ~ Chill / Earthquake / Venoshock ~ Chill / Bulldoze / Substitute


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 12, 2015)

*Round 7*

*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 67%
Energy: 42%
Status: Zzzz 
_Asleep (severe)  
Burned (-1% hp each action, -3% physical damage)_
Commands: _ Chill~Chilll~Substitute (20%)_

*Lilycolo *

 闇 (Yami) (m) Quick feet
Health: 79%
Energy: 86%
Status: Playing with his double. 
_Quick feet activated. Has 52 base speed.
Has a substitute: 8% hp 
Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% next round)_
Commands: _Dig~Dig+Body slam_

Quick as a wink, Yami began to dig, as most dogs do. His paws scrabbled against the burned up dirt, eventually opening up a small hole in the ground. Soon enough, the hole grew in size, soon becoming a quite comfortable tunnel for Yami to rest in. Yami rested at the end of it, proud of his work. 

Juliette continued her slumber, dreaming of the nice swamps she lived in while in Sinnoh. She relaxed a little while dreaming, her aching muscles suddenly feeling less achy, if only a little bit. She winced a little as the burn throbbed, but it did little to wake her up.

It was then that Yami decided that it was time to try something a little different. His ears sensed the snoring of the slumbering frog above him, and began to dig upwards, glowing a strange white colour as he did so. The frog, too busy sleeping, was thrown back by a tremendous force as the small dog pushed past her through the dirt. She slammed against the ground, groaning a little at her now bruised shoulder, and rolled over, muttering to herself. The Poochyena continued to rise through the air, and soon slammed down on his foe. The Croagunk gave put a short gasp in surprise, her muscles as well as her shoulder feeling really sore all of a sudden, but amazingly went back to snoring. Her trainer looked at her with a mixture of surprise and disdain. Really, you'd sleep through that!?

Yami lay down on the ground. His muscles were killing him after that wonderful attack. He panted a little, and looked up to see the Croagunk finally wake up, almost in response to her trainer's response to her slumbering just a few moments ago. She rubbed her shoulders slowly for a second, wondering why they were feeling so sore, and then constructed a soil Croagunk using the dirt that had been thrown out of the hole. Hesitantly, she breathed some life into the mud statue, shaking a little as she started feeling woozy. She looked at her newly born doppelgänger with exhausted pride; hopefully that should keep away most attacks for now, she thought. The sub nodded at her, and put up a defensive pose.


*allitersonance*

Juliette  (F) Anticipation (expert belt)
Health: 26%
Energy: 52%
Status: I just want to rest now...just sleep forever... 
_ 
Has a substitute (20% health)
Burned (-1% hp each action, -3% physical damage)_
Commands: _ Chill~Chilll~Substitute (20%)_

*Lilycolo *

 闇 (Yami) (m) Quick feet
Health: 77%
Energy: 73%
Status: Amazed by his attack, but too tired to move.
_Quick feet activated. Has 52 base speed.
Has a substitute: 8% hp 
Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round)_
Commands: _Dig~Dig+Body slam_

*Notes*: 
There is now a little tunnel in the arena. 
9 energy does not seem like a lot to me for that attack. Let me know if you agree, I am thinking of doubling it.
Anticipation does work while sleeping, right? XD
Allitersonance to command next.

*Calculations*:

Rolled 45: Juliette sleeps. 
Dig: 4% energy

Dig+Body slam:

8 base power + 6 (8*0.75)= 14 base power
21 damage -3 anticipation


4 energy+5 energy: 9 energy

Type: Ground.
Paralysis roll: 37...just missed being paralysed.
Rolled 81: Juliette sleeps.

Rolled 95: Juliette wakes up. 
Substitute: 20 hp 10 energy


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 17, 2015)

Right, time for the DQ. 
Lilypad gets £20, allitersonance would have got nothing due to DQ?
I get £15.

闇 (Yami) and Cynderella would get 1 exp and 1 happiness each, as they did not knock out a Pokemon.


----------

